# finally!!!-:)))



## anua (Sep 17, 2005)

...well, im done with my last 'boards' finally!-))
Its my friend, Milena, with her fiance Clay - they are getting married at 24th this month, so ive had to hurry up this time to have the gift ready!
I just dont know which one of those i should give to them....can you suggest me something, please? Im all mess now - i think, ive spent too much time with those boards, painting it - i cant decide...

..thanks-) 

ok, so here they are:





















and this one is a special gift for Milena only-






thanks for looking  

anj


----------



## terri (Sep 17, 2005)

Oh, Anja.....your work always makes me :sigh:  They are all beautiful! 

For the wedding gift - #1! :cheer: It is a wonderful portrait of the two of them. Milena is a beautiful girl. 

You did an amazing job. They would be happy with any of them, I'm sure.


----------



## anua (Sep 17, 2005)

thank you, terri-))
your opinion is always very important for me, really..

here's another one of Milena , from the same frame as the previous one, just a bit 'lighter'....im not happy with this one though.....i have feeling that somethings wrong with it, just cant find what it is......






..even though a bit of kitsch was intended here (some of you prolly know that im a kitsch fan, he he he) am still not sure if the thin line (of kitsch) was crossed here or not....what do you think? (im opened for critique, i have really tough skin, he he)

thanks!

anj


----------



## terri (Sep 17, 2005)

Can you explain what it is you mean by "kitsch"? I don't do this process and I don't know the terminology.  

So, from my untrained eye - I don't see _anything_ wrong with this one. In fact, it's almost nicer than the darker one up there. :thumbup: You've done a great job with her eyes. I love it!!


----------



## anua (Sep 17, 2005)

ouch, sorry!-, ive took the word 'kitsch' from a dictionnary....the polish 'kicz' was translated as 'kitsch' <<the other word for that was 'trash', but i wasnt sure of this one, he he...'cliche', maybe?

'kitsch' can be very deep term (expression ?) - usually its negative for 'art' things, but taken differently(with a distance kept) can be something really fun....couldnt explain it better-...i think i might need some 'english language first aid' from Santino with this one, hmm...Peter?


----------



## LittleMan (Sep 17, 2005)

I really have no idea how you do this...
Can you give me a hint? or just tell me? 

I would love to try some of these.


----------



## ksmattfish (Sep 17, 2005)

http://www.worldofkitsch.com/about/definition.html


----------



## terri (Sep 17, 2005)

ksmattfish said:
			
		

> http://www.worldofkitsch.com/about/definition.html


  Thank you, Matt! :hug:: 

Trash, Anja??? :x I'm sorry, but I just don't see it with any of your stuff.


----------



## ferny (Sep 18, 2005)

Stunning! Absolutely bloody wonderful as ever! :thumbsup:

I'd be tempted to give the second as a present. In the first I can see him smiling, but not her. In the second there is a smile _just_ about forming on her face.  Their expressions seem to be a closer match in that one. 

That's.... *if* you can only give one. :mrgreen:

And I much prefer the darker one for Milena. I get drawn to her eyes more on that one.


----------



## anua (Sep 19, 2005)

ksmattfish said:
			
		

> http://www.worldofkitsch.com/about/definition.html



Thank you, Ksmattfish! thats exactly what ive been talking about-


Littleman - its a print made at the board instead of a regular paper....

Ferny - i like the darker one more too, he he , but it all depends - some of my friends like the lighter one more....so you never know....thats why ive decided to let Milena decide....she doesnt know it yet, but she'll prolly get all of them, ha ha ha  

thanks for comments, guys! :hug::


----------



## Karalee (Sep 19, 2005)

Wow bella these are awesome, Im loving the painted white boards :!: I also love the dark one with the flower colors painted in, she seems to pop out behind the flowers more.

Way to go :thumbsup:


----------



## Rob (Sep 20, 2005)

I like number two the best! Great work!

Rob


----------



## mentos_007 (Sep 21, 2005)

wow Ania! You did an amazing job!!!


----------



## anua (Sep 30, 2005)

Kara, Rob, Ola - thanks!-))

Ive just came back from the Milena's wedding - i gave her all the boards, she said that she loved them! im so glad!

thanks for your comments, guys, again!-


----------

